# from ec to et???



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

just a quick question - had EC on Tuesday retrieved 7 eggs and 3 fertilised   have transfer tomorrow when we hope to have 2 implanted but just wondering what are the chances that something could happen to the eggs between yesterday and tomorrow? Has it ever happended that at the transfer stage we could have less than the 3?

Hope this makes sense   

Thanks Ladies

Jooles


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Jooles

im not sure, i did wonder that 2 when i had mine.. I thought if anything had of happened they would have rang me to save us the drive up.

Im not ure if this is any help or not.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey jooles,

If your embies need to go back in sooner than they first thought they will def ring you for earlier transfer. This cycle they told me on fri am to come up later that afternoon as they didnt think my embies would be strong enough to last til mon as they had originally hoped. And they were right! 

Good luck tomorrow. 

Katie xx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for replies Girls   

Suppose there is nothing we can do at this stage now except keep fingers and toes crossed!!! heart jumped every time phone went today   

will let you know how it goes!!!

Jules


----------

